# Does anyone have an Online Pass for Far Cry 3 that they're not gonna use?



## mewk69 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey all,

I've just picked up two second hand copies of Far Cry 3 for m'self and my sister, as I was under the impression it had decent online co-op capabilities... Now I've just found out that neither copy comes with the sodding uPlay Passport code to open up the co-op features.

I know some people don't really online game at all, so I'm wondering if any kind souls out there have an online code that they have no use for. I think I can pick them up on the bay for a few quid, but I thought I'd ask the universal kindness of RIU first, just in case.

Just started playing the main campaign... Lovin' it so far.


----------

